# Paris Hilton spreading her legs



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2007)

Paris in Close Shave in Hawaii - TMZ.com


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2007)

i wonder how close that camera man was?

i mean, doesn't she notice that someone is right their taking a picture of her box?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2007)

not sure, but they could be using a telescopic lens...either way she wants pics taken of her like that.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 4, 2007)

I have never understood what men find so attractive about her. She has no curves; no meat on her bones...I think the fact she's a whore and a billionaire makes guys put her on their top 100 list.


----------



## DontStop (Jul 4, 2007)

Yah I don't see her appeal either. I think she has a pretty body, but otherwise the only thing she brings to the table is money. I feel my IQ drop everytime I read a story aboiut her or see her on TV.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2007)

Paris says to fans: Don't drink and drive - Celebrity News - MSNBC.com


----------



## zombul (Jul 4, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> I have never understood what men find so attractive about her. She has no curves; no meat on her bones...I think the fact she's a *whore and a billionaire makes guys put her on their top 100 list.*


----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2007)

she's hot.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2007)

PARIS HILTON ACCUSED OF LYING TO LARRY KING


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jul 4, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jul 4, 2007)

Prince said:


> PARIS HILTON ACCUSED OF LYING TO LARRY KING



I believe it and al, but....proof...?


----------



## DontStop (Jul 4, 2007)

how in the tortellini shapes??


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Yah I don't see her appeal either. *I think she has a pretty body*, but otherwise the only thing she brings to the table is money. I feel my IQ drop everytime I read a story aboiut her or see her on TV.


No she doesn't.


----------



## DontStop (Jul 4, 2007)

Yah she's skinny, and it is feminine. Her body is nicer then mine!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 4, 2007)

Her body is disgusting.  She looks anorexic.  How that is attactive to any guy is beyond me.  She's dumb as a doornail too.  

I certainly am not attracted to a stupid scrawny guy so I don't understand the fascination with men finding women stupid and scrawny attractive.


----------



## DontStop (Jul 4, 2007)

Neither do I, but she's on the cover of maxim and FHM any given week


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 4, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Her body is disgusting. She looks anorexic. How that is attactive to any guy is beyond me. She's dumb as a doornail too.
> 
> I certainly am not attracted to a stupid scrawny guy so I don't understand the fascination with men finding women stupid and scrawny attractive.


Thank you.

She gives blonds a real bad name.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 4, 2007)

Prince said:


> she's hot.



i don't think I can take you seriously anymore.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 4, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Thank you.
> 
> She gives blonds a real bad name.


No doubt!

  BTW - I saw that


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 4, 2007)

Jodi said:


> No doubt!
> 
> BTW - I saw that


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 4, 2007)

What's funny is that she wouldn't use the bathroom because she has no privacy.....yet...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 4, 2007)

Let me shed light here...

She is overtly sexual, and any man finds that hot.

The fact that she is confident enought to show her box to every cameraman within a mile, is hot.

The fact that you damn well know she likes those guys photo-ing her poon, is hot.

She is a bit skinny, but doesnt have bodyfat or anything...
and for a more slender body type, I think she is well put together...

I would hit it!!




I don't even want to comment on her money or personality or IQ.
(aw shit!!, there goes my boner)


----------



## maniclion (Jul 4, 2007)

Maybe she has something in common with Louis C.K's daughter?


----------



## danny81 (Jul 4, 2007)

her freind kim kardashian is really hot but paris is not she has no tits or ass. if she had bigger boobs then she would be hot


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 4, 2007)

Kim is a dime....no doubt about that. Her ass is off the meter. I could get dizzy just following that thing.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## danny81 (Jul 4, 2007)

yah kims ass is fucking amazing. its huge bro


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

God, her snatch looks awful in that picture two posts above.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 5, 2007)

*She looks better.*



danny81 said:


> yah kims ass is fucking amazing. its huge bro


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> God, her snatch looks awful in that picture two posts above.


What do you expect with all the abuse it's been through, she may need a twat tuck before she hits 30.

She has a funny nose....almost camel like.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 5, 2007)

McHilton: Over A Billion Served


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Let me shed light here...
> 
> She is overtly sexual, and any man finds that hot. yes, but shes not doing it right
> The fact that she is confident enought to show her box to every cameraman within a mile, is hot.  kinda agree, but it doesnt make her more appealing
> ...



To say she is "hot" calls for a judgement call on the judgement.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 5, 2007)

danny81 said:


> her freind kim kardashian is really hot but paris is not she has no tits or ass. if she had bigger boobs then she would be hot



Ah, young grasshopper...

Is not the size of the fruit which makes its sweetness,
but the juice contained within the tree


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 5, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> McHilton: Over A Billion Served



Hehe ... they did the same thing with McDonna


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 5, 2007)

P-funk said:


> i wonder how close that camera man was?
> 
> i mean, doesn't she notice that someone is right their taking a picture of her *box*?


----------



## KentDog (Jul 5, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>


Very hot. I hear there is a sex video with her and musician "Ray J" out there.


----------



## shaw23 (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> God, her snatch looks awful in that picture two posts above.



I think that pic is a fake, I saw the same picture long ago... and she was wearing panties in it.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 6, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Very hot. I hear there is a sex video with her and musician "Ray J" out there.



the video isn't that good..blurry with bad angles because ray-j keeps blocking the camera


----------

